# Black & Decker Matrix 20V, any good?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...87868&sr=8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+matrix


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, according to those 2 reviews, the B&D Matrix 20v doesn't seem bad at all........


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

joecaption said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...87868&sr=8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+matrix


Well, I just realized that link refers to the Max and not the new Matrix system
I also saw that the chuck on the Matrix is a 3/8"......not 1/2"


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if its anything black and decker avoid it and buy something else. they make junk


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I will probably purchase that one
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UI1B44aiK9w

Now the question is to know if I should wait for Black Friday in case they do discount on that one in particular


----------

